# *** Discontinued ***Help make TPU Folding Top 5 Worldwide



## WhiteLotus (Mar 8, 2009)

Please consider changing your folding clients to *TechPowerup!*. With many members folding under the same user name we will create a super-folder and reach the Top 5 individual folders worldwide! This will give TPU a bit of attention from the higher echelon teams. We intend for the promotion to last a week after we meet max PPD(250K+). While you will not accumulate individual points, the team will and it's all about the science of folding anyway. Buck Nasty will replace the points you lose during this promotion, but you must keep track of your PPD and PM him after the folding promotion is over. C'mon guy's, help cure disease and put TPU's name on the worldwide folding stage!

The exact user name has to be entered as *TechPowerup!*

Check out our progress :http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=438299

*** Please check the latest post's for updates.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

if we all agree on this i think we need a date and time to go by.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 8, 2009)

Actually a good idea.  Would be pretty sweet.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Why not TechPowerUp! 
I think that would be a good idea too honestly


----------



## hat (Mar 8, 2009)

buck nasty would still outfold us anyway


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

hat said:


> buck nasty would still outfold us anyway



Buck Nasty is on board with all guns ablazin'(83K) for the endeavor. It took a little bit for me to realize the pure genius that the idea has. Kudos WhiteLotus! It would bring attention towards TPU and all points still go to the Team. I'm all for using *TechPowerup!* We need to get everyone online with this idea. *WhiteLotus, add a poll option to this thread to get feedback from the Team*. We would need 201k+ to hit the top ten.

Edit: Created user name "TechPowerup!" and folding 8800GS(3770 PPD) under that name. All we have to do is get everyone else onboard.


----------



## hat (Mar 8, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Buck Nasty is on board with all guns ablazin'(83K) for the endeavor. It took a little bit for me to realize the pure genius that the idea has. Kudos WhiteLotus! It would bring attention towards TPU and all points still go to the Team. I'm all for using *TechPowerup!* We need to get everyone online with this idea. *WhiteLotus, add a poll option to this thread to get feedback form the Team*. We would need 201k+ to hit the top ten.



So we're going to quit folding under our own names and just fold collectively under the name "TechPowerUp!"? I'll do it... why not? My pc does 5k ppd if I leave it run but I will never actually get 5k ppd because I have games that need playing. more like 3k ppd most likely


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

With my recent EQ2 addiction I don't get much folding in. I'm either eating, playing or sleeping lol


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 8, 2009)

well i went to bed and awoke to find this!

first post edited


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

hat said:


> So we're going to quit folding under our own names and just fold collectively under the name "TechPowerUp!"? I'll do it... why not? My pc does 5k ppd if I leave it run but I will never actually get 5k ppd because I have games that need playing. more like 3k ppd most likely



We would only do it for a week or two to get TPU's name in the top 10 single folders. It's just a little gimmick.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 8, 2009)

I'll sort out SMP and GPU client on my new install once I've got everything else including my internet sorted out.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

So what do we change to, TPU or TechPowerUp!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 8, 2009)

TechPowerup! as Buck has already got it going


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

I have the DOS clients, how do I change the name? Whenever I launch them it goes straight to folding.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 8, 2009)

When does this run from. I cant afford to keep my PC folding all day everyday, but if it is a one off to help folding and TPU I'll join!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 8, 2009)

right click on the shortcut and make another shortcut from that one

go to properties on your new shortcut

and at target at the very end of the file name (so "<file name>") enter " -configonly" without the "", save it and fire it up, will take you directly to config options


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> When does this run from. I cant afford to keep my PC folding all day everyday, but if it is a one off to help folding and TPU I'll join!



join any time you want


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Sweet, I'm folding using TechPowerUp! right now


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 8, 2009)

QUESTION:

Does F@H care about letter case? If so we need ONE name, im using *TechPowerup!*


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

ok I'll switch over to that...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2009)

how about just starting a team and then join it instead of changing our Names.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 8, 2009)

There already is a team just they're doing this as a gimicky thing.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 8, 2009)

indeed we are, literally just for fun, pool all of our points together and launch a super folder!

If we can get into the top ~20 people will see us and we all win.


----------



## paulm (Mar 8, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> indeed we are, literally just for fun, pool all of our points together and launch a super folder!
> 
> If we can get into the top ~20 people will see us and we all win.



I'll also start folding as soon as I get my new GPU


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 8, 2009)

Great idea  top points, im changing name right now!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> There already is a team just they're doing this as a gimicky thing.



50711 right?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah it is


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 8, 2009)

Just changed mine up. TTT TPU!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

If anyone has issues about their personal points, I will replace them. Keep track of what you do and I will fold under your name after the promotion is over. It's a win/win for everyone.


Edit: make sure you use *TechPowerup!*

Here is the link: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=TechPowerup!


----------



## driver66 (Mar 8, 2009)

Just threw mine in


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 8, 2009)

Folding now as TechPowerup!

This is actually my first time folding 

Wont be able to leave it on all the time, but I will get it running whenever I am just surfing, or news posting, etc.

What does all this PPD mean?

And can I simulatneously get the CPU doing smthn?


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 8, 2009)

You can get the CPU to fold using the SMP client which would take advantage of all your unused cores.


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 8, 2009)

Just joined! Lets get somewhere to the top!


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

My 30K+ PPD are joining!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> My 30K+ PPD are joining!



Thanks mmaakk! We need to get everyone on board for this. It's gonna take me an hour to change my 26 clients....lol


----------



## stanhemi (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm joining later tonight,i need to finish my loop on my main rig(almost finish now).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

i am in. setting my 5kBE to it now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

let me get it right. the name is  
TechPowerup!


----------



## DOM (Mar 9, 2009)

so how long is this going to be going on ?

using TechPowerup! name ?


----------



## driver66 (Mar 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> let me get it right. the name is
> TechPowerup!



Yep


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

driver66 said:


> Yep



thanks  got GPU and 1 CPU folding under that now. I have 2 CPUs folding under my normal name


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 9, 2009)

DOM said:


> so how long is this going to be going on ?
> 
> using TechPowerup! name ?



Buck said something in around ~2 Weeks time.

It depends at how many users we will get changing.


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm in. Just changed my name on all my folders. Getting between 20K-26K per day under TechPowerUp! now


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 9, 2009)

How is this going so far?


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2009)

51 wu's and 22k points in already


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 9, 2009)

Is that good? I get 2200PPD on my machine..
Also the capitalization doesn't matter. On our team page it says TechPowerUp! but everyone is folding under TechPowerup!....


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2009)

That's all? You must not run both the cpu and gpu clients... I get over 4000ppd easy


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm running both, I get 2600PPD actually. There isn't a client out for ATi's HD 4000's yet so they fold like HD 3000's...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2009)

the optimized client is for HD2000 and Higher, anything less than that uses the regular FH or the SMP FH.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1251106#post1251106


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 9, 2009)

People be patient!

We will have stable values after a week time.

My mmaakk 3AM values came 0 Zero already.

Fold on!


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 9, 2009)

In case you want to track the progress here is a link. The "average" 24 hour number is over a period of 7 days so it will take a while for this to all stabilize.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=438299


----------



## Silverel (Mar 9, 2009)

This sounds like fun. Gotta wait til I get home to switch over my 4830's


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 9, 2009)

wish i saw this before leaving for work. Do we just change our name in the Folding@home app?


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 9, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> wish i saw this before leaving for work. Do we just change our name in the Folding@home app?



For the GPU client right click on the tray icon and select configuration. You can change the name in there. I think that you need to stop the folding client and restart for it to take effect.

For the SMP client you need to stop it, run it again with -configonly switch and change the name. Then restart.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 9, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> wish i saw this before leaving for work.



You and me both....  I'll change my name over in approx. 6 hrs. from this post!


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 9, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> You and me both....  I'll change my name over in approx. 6 hrs. from this post!



Good to know... You and I are neck and neck in the daily output race


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 9, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Good to know... You and I are neck and neck in the daily output race



I keep looking for some good deals to change out my dual 8800GS with some 8800GT's or better but I'm also trying to save for a down payment on a house, so for the time being I've pretty much reached my PPD limit.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2009)

GX2's will fold by the end of the day already switched the server over and the laptop


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 9, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I keep looking for some good deals to change out my dual 8800GS with some 8800GT's or better but I'm also trying to save for a down payment on a house, so for the time being I've pretty much reached my PPD limit.



I think you have the right priorities   hmmmm...  roof over head?..... new graphics cards?.... roof over head?.....


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 9, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> I think you have the right priorities   hmmmm...  roof over head?..... new graphics cards?.... roof over head?.....



He only needs the roof over his head so he can have more folding rigs naked!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 9, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> For the GPU client right click on the tray icon and select configuration. You can change the name in there. I think that you need to stop the folding client and restart for it to take effect.
> 
> For the SMP client you need to stop it, run it again with -configonly switch and change the name. Then restart.



I don't have a tray icon for F@H. I run the Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe which opens the cli. and then i open fahmon to watch progress. No tray icon...


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 9, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I don't have a tray icon for F@H. I run the Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe which opens the cli. and then i open fahmon to watch progress. No tray icon...



I am guessing then that it would be like teh SMP client. Maybe try running with -configonly flag.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

WTF!

you guys folded right past me and i been folding 3 weeks non stop.

i guess it was expected though.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 10, 2009)

so join us... come on join us... you know you want to


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> so join us... come on join us... you know you want to



i will once i figure out WTF is happening with my gimp setup.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok, finally got all 26 clients switched. What a workout(I'm tired now)



Fitseries3 said:


> i will once i figure out WTF is happening with my gimp setup.


I'm gonna hold you to it Fit. We can make this single super-folder 250K+ and we need your help. That will draw some attention to TPU.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

congrats on the MOD title


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 10, 2009)

Should be getting 16K+ more PPD now, I'm all switched over.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i will once i figure out WTF is happening with my gimp setup.


whats the problem with the rigs? if you got a post/thread point me in the right direction please sir!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 10, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> I am guessing then that it would be like teh SMP client. Maybe try running with -configonly flag.



Did you mean to rightclick the link to the exe, and put -configonly in the target. Cause that worked.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2009)

Server (Folding)
Laptop (Folding)


and finally

both of my GX2's are folding all 4 GPU cores


all for TechPowerup!


----------



## driver66 (Mar 10, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> Server (Folding)
> Laptop (Folding)
> 
> 
> ...



Woot thanks bro


----------



## driver66 (Mar 10, 2009)

Tellin ya what that TechPowerup! guy is a mean f@h dude


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2009)

driver66 said:


> Tellin ya what that TechPowerup! guy is a mean f@h dude



he's gonna pwn some folding noobs dudes an animal


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

rofl
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/graphs/future_totals.php?s=&u=438299


----------



## driver66 (Mar 10, 2009)

;}  he needs MOAR POWA 
Bad link Hat?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2009)

hat said:


> rofl
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/graphs/future_totals.php?s=&u=438299



invalide link


----------



## driver66 (Mar 10, 2009)

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=438299

Lol its like a hard on for f@h


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2009)

driver66 said:


> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=438299
> 
> Lol its like a hard on for f@h



lol thats awsome...common TPU!!!! i want vertical or bust.


----------



## driver66 (Mar 10, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> lol thats awsome...common TPU!!!! i want vertical or bust.



Oh just wait till all the clients catch up that dude will be monstrous


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

crap, I don't remember where I went to get there in the first place :/

it was supposed to be a graph showing TechPowerUp! gaining a huge steep incline and all the other folders on our team were perfectly straight lines lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2009)

fell teh wattage!!! 755 from the wall


----------



## driver66 (Mar 10, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> fell teh wattage!!! 755 from the wall



   

Just imagine if 1/10th of the population of TPU folded we would be # 1 in  a sec


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2009)

driver66 said:


> Just imagine if 1/10th of the population of TPU folded we would be # 1 in  a sec



o ya dude


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

just hope nobody else catches on to our clever idea


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2009)

hat said:


> just hope nobody else catches on to our clever idea



let um...ill pull MOAR WATTAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## driver66 (Mar 10, 2009)

And thank you Sol for your continuing contribution to global warming


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2009)

driver66 said:


> And thank you Sol for your continuing contribution to global warming



its cool my room doesnt have heat trust me i planned F@H world domination out. If i was going to contribute i needed cold....so i picked the basement....17C ambient FTW!!! loaded cards server and laptop....25C!! lol when i boot my rig the lights dim


----------



## driver66 (Mar 10, 2009)

hat said:


> just hope nobody else catches on to our clever idea



I don't think anybody else has a good enough or unselfish enough community to do what we do


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

Can't wait till I get my phenom 9500... my PPD will soar


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2009)

hat said:


> Can't wait till I get my phenom 9500... my PPD will soar



soar moar!!


----------



## driver66 (Mar 10, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> its cool my room doesnt have heat trust me i planned F@H world domination out. If i was going to contribute i needed cold....so i picked the basement....17C ambient FTW!!! loaded cards server and laptop....25C!! lol when i boot my rig the lights dim



Lol I guess if your rigs heat your house instead of your furnace Al Gore wont be there to see you


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

driver66 said:


> I don't think anybody else has a good enough or unselfish enough community to do what we do



what, switch thier name over? there's absolutely nothing to be gained by getting all these points, unless you're like buck_nasty and have a bajillion PPD you might draw some attention to yourself... nothing more. or do you mean buy a shitload of hardware for which to fold on? well I kinda do that... I don't build rigs just to fold but I am getting a phenom 9500, one of the reasons will be to increace ppd/see what it does with folding... and to finally be cool and have a quad


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2009)

driver66 said:


> Lol I guess if your rigs heat your house instead of your furnace Al Gore wont be there to see you



lol


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> soar moar!!



I will as soon as I can get a hold of my uncle and tell him to send some paypal bucks to somebody... I have an odd sleep disorder atm, I sleep all day and stay up all night like an owl


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2009)

hat said:


> I will as soon as I can get a hold of my uncle and tell him to send some paypal bucks to somebody... I have an odd sleep disorder atm, I sleep all day and stay up all night like an owl



i have that its called 3rd shift.


----------



## driver66 (Mar 10, 2009)

hat said:


> what, switch thier name over? there's absolutely nothing to be gained by getting all these points, unless you're like buck_nasty and have a bajillion PPD you might draw some attention to yourself... nothing more. or do you mean buy a shitload of hardware for which to fold on? well I kinda do that... I don't build rigs just to fold but I am getting a phenom 9500, one of the reasons will be to increace ppd/see what it does with folding... and to finally be cool and have a quad



No I'm saying you would be hard pressed to find a e-community that loves to advance there ranking in what the hell ever it may be and gladly throw it away "for the team" never happens anywhere else ................. TPU is special


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2009)

i cant wait to get the 3rd GX2......


----------



## driver66 (Mar 10, 2009)

<<<<<Watch teh spork


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

oh... well I don't really care about my F@H e-ranking. I used to be in like the top3 or top4 before the GPU client came out... and then I stopped folding alltogeather for a while. I'm back though and pushing pretty strong for a guy with a single rig. Too bad I don't gave a gtx295...


----------



## driver66 (Mar 10, 2009)

All I was saying is our community is fking awesome


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

I spit out about 100k points per month with my 9800gt alone. Should be a bit higher like 130k points per month with my cpu added... and probably around 150-160 when I get my phenom 9500


----------



## ChiSox (Mar 10, 2009)

Well finally signed up used TechPowerup! 50771 hope my lappy can help and I'll get my work computer doing it since it stays on 24/7 hope it helps


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

it's 50711 not 50771


----------



## ChiSox (Mar 10, 2009)

k i did it right just typed wrong here


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

just making sure... 
welcome to the cause


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 10, 2009)

nice , i just want have some good internet connection and im go join in


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> nice , i just want have some good internet connection and im go join in



it doesnt use alot of bandwidth dude!!! it isnt connected to the net 24/7 go ahead and join! i think it DL's like 1mb and uploads about the same when its done!


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

In my folding folder, which houses one gpu and one cpu client, totals 44mb; that's two instances of F@H making up 44mb. When you download a work unit, it is in a supercompressed form. When you fire F@H up it will say how much it decompressed the WU by, usually it's around 500%.

Not getting much activity in the thread I started in GN so I'll post my question here...
How far do you think I'll be able to oc my 9500 by? It stocks at 2.2ghz, think I can get it to 3ghz?


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 10, 2009)

i've just joined the folding, i like the idea of giving every credits under one name.

got both gpu and smp client running after reading the stickies


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 10, 2009)

driver66 said:


> Just imagine if 1/10th of the population of TPU folded we would be # 1 in  a sec



*Solaris, you are the rogue folder.* One of your clients has a space at the end of the user name and is not part of the collective. Please adjust it. It looks like your first client on your Fahmon is the culprit.


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll join once I've safely gotten into the top 100 team folders! (At my rate, it may take a little while).


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I'll join once I've safely gotten into the top 100 team folders! (At my rate, it may take a little while).



does it really matter? I don't see the fascination with gaining points for oneself. I can kinda see this since it might attract attention to techpowerup


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 10, 2009)

Number 13 in points produced so far today. I went to the Extreme link and sorted all users by points produced so far today. We are number 13 in the world at the moment


----------



## driver66 (Mar 10, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Driver66, you are a rogue folder.* One of your clients has a space at the end of the user name and is not part of the collective. Please adjust it. It looks like your first client on your Fahmon is the culprit.



that not be me mate


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Driver66, you are a rogue folder.* One of your clients has a space at the end of the user name and is not part of the collective. Please adjust it. It looks like your first client on your Fahmon is the culprit.



lol oops fixed...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys, check your TechPowerup! user name.  We seem to have both a TechPowerup! and TechPowerup!(x) with either a space or an underscore after the name.  If you copy and pasted, you may have inadvertently inserted a space.

wrong:http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=TechPowerup!_

right: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=TechPowerUp!

Thanks!


----------



## DOM (Mar 10, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey guys, check your TechPowerup! user name.  We seem to have both a TechPowerup! and TechPowerup!(x) with either a space or an underscore after the name.  If you copy and pasted, you may have inadvertently inserted a space.
> 
> wrong:http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=TechPowerup!_
> 
> ...


his right above you lol


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 10, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Number 13 in points produced so far today. I went to the Extreme link and sorted all users by points produced so far today. We are number 13 in the world at the moment



that is massively impressive, rock on guys. This is awesome.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 10, 2009)

Will fold my 2nd GPU tonight and run an SMP client. Fold on TPU


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 10, 2009)

I started my 4870x2 on this last night. Woot


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 10, 2009)

Still at 13th place in the world for daily output. Let's make top ten!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 10, 2009)

another 8000ppd - that like two more cards! oh oh so close!


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 10, 2009)

Wait till thursday, then I'll have SMP running on my desktop along with GPU, won't be online much but it'll provide a canny boost.


----------



## driver66 (Mar 11, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Still at 13th place in the world for daily output. Let's make top ten!



I think if we can get EVERYONE on board we can go top 5


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2009)

can i get someones config file? mine is screwing up royaly...it now reads and submits as TechPowerup!team=50711


but if i put a space it comes up at 

TechPowerup!_

grrrr


----------



## driver66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> can i get someones config file? mine is screwing up royaly...it now reads and submits as TechPowerup!team=50711
> 
> 
> but if i put a space it comes up at
> ...



So are you saying if you input the name TechPowerup! with no space it doesn't work correctly?
Cmon Sol you rogue folder lets get ya fixed up


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2009)

driver66 said:


> So are you saying if you input the name TechPowerup! with no space it doesn't work correctly?
> Cmon Sol you rogue folder lets get ya fixed up



i know right!!! 15k+ ppd and i cant even use it right wtf?!


----------



## driver66 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm not quite sure what to do to help ya bro maybe 
Buck or someone can help ya out. I'm a F@H nub :shadedshu
I'd end up blowing your rig up with my help


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2009)

driver66 said:


> I'm not quite sure what to do to help ya bro maybe
> Buck or someone can help ya out. I'm a F@H nub :shadedshu
> I'd end up blowing your rig up with my help



client.cfg thats all i need.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 11, 2009)

[settings]
username=TechPowerup!
team=50711
passkey=
asknet=no
machineid=2
local=14

[http]
active=no
host=localhost
port=8080
usereg=no

That's what mine says


----------



## bogmali (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone quick!.....How do you configure the 2nd GPU once the dummy dongle is installed?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 11, 2009)

Make a short cut of the original .exe, right click, properties, type -gpu1 at the end of the properties URL box.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> [settings]
> username=TechPowerup!
> team=50711
> passkey=
> ...



is it like that? or one big line?


----------



## bogmali (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool Shadow.....Now what about making the 2nd GPU show progress on FaHMon?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 11, 2009)

its one big line, no spaces



bogmali said:


> Cool Shadow.....Now what about making the 2nd GPU show progress on FaHMon?



Not sure :S


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2009)

In my client file I noticed "something" between entries.  Lets see if this works:

OK, it didn't.  It looks like a little rectangle on edge - tall sides vertical and short sides top and bottom.  Look in your client.cfg file and see if it's there somewhere else.  Also, I'm using Notepad to view it, something fancier may not show those characters.  I can send my cfg file via AIM if you'd like.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> In my client file I noticed "something" between entries.  Lets see if this works:
> 
> OK, it didn't.  It looks like a little rectangle on edge - tall sides vertical and short sides top and bottom.  Look in your client.cfg file and see if it's there somewhere else.  Also, I'm using Notepad to view it, something fancier may not show those characters.  I can send my cfg file via AIM if you'd like.



ya thats what showed up in F@H when i went to display....when it completed a WU though it was a space.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like you need to just rerun the configuration.  Just add -config to your shortcut and when it is restarted, you can input the info there.


----------



## GIGGLA (Mar 11, 2009)

Im game


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm in =).

EDIT: It's *TechPowerUp!*, not TechPower*u*p!.


----------



## driver66 (Mar 11, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm in =).
> 
> EDIT: It's *TechPowerUp!*, not TechPower*u*p!.



Should go through all the same


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm in =).
> 
> EDIT: It's *TechPowerUp!*, not TechPower*u*p!.



thats a direct copy and paste from the OP that is what everyone is using...."U"p will resault in a diff user.


----------



## driver66 (Mar 11, 2009)

So your saying the casing of the U makes a difference?


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 11, 2009)

Because I saw there are 2 different TechPowerUp!

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=50711

EDIT:


Solaris17 said:


> can i get someones config file? mine is screwing up royaly...it now reads and submits as TechPowerup!team=50711
> 
> 
> but if i put a space it comes up at
> ...




 Nvm, I think that's Sol mistake (didn't read the whole thread yet) .


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 11, 2009)

Everybody use the capital U because it's in 25th place while the lowercase u is in like 147th.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Everybody use the capital U because it's in 25th place while the lowercase u is in like 147th.



No, the difference is that the one in 147th place has a space on the end.  It is the wrong one.  I don't think the user name is case sensitive. Once it was set up, that's it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 11, 2009)

Ah...probably from copying and pasting.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 11, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No, the difference is that the one in 147th place has a space on the end.  It is the wrong one.  I don't think the user name is case sensitive. Once it was set up, that's it.


It is case sensitive, but the lowercase "u" is already used in the overall team name. I believe this is why F@H defaults both versions(TechPower*u*p! & TechPower*U*p!) to the single user name.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 12, 2009)

Will be getting my company's server up and folding today.  It doesn't have much for gfx right now, but hey what better reason can I find for a upgrade?   TPU will be soon ruling the folding world with an iron fist.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> Will be getting my company's server up and folding today.  It doesn't have much for gfx right now, but hey what better reason can I find for a upgrade?   TPU will be soon ruling the folding world with an iron fist.



were totally going to show them that we dont need to hack nocd cracks to be awsome at folding. hey team FTL one word


pWnt


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 13, 2009)

The collective looks to be hovering around 180-190K. We need a little more ppd behind us. If you have not changed your clients over to *TechPowerup!* already, please consider doing so. This is a very worthwhile cause and put's TPU's name on display in the top 10 folders worldwide for points during the day. This folding promotion will last about a week after we peak our PPD. *Help us push TPU into the top 5 !!!*


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if everyone folding knows we're trying to do this, for a while I kept seeing this thread and just figured it was trying to get people to fold for the team so I just avoided it.  Only after getting bored and reading the thread did I realize 'oh, it wasn't a typo about changing your folding name' did I get the point.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Buck-how do you get PPDs? I've been folding since Tuesday but I've yet to see a PPD score on FahMon


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 13, 2009)

what color is the square?

And i have also contacted Buck to see if he has title changing ability as a sub-forum mod.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 13, 2009)

If you haven't already, once fahmon is open you need to click on the Clients tab -> add client -> then point the location to where your Folding@home folder is located (usually C:\Documents and Settings\(whatever your user name is on your computer)\Application Data\Folding@home-gpu\)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 13, 2009)

BTW, might want to get W1z to post this news on the homepage!  I'm sure he would!  ASK HIM!!!


----------



## bogmali (Mar 13, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> what color is the square?



Both squares are green but as you can see from the snapshot, PPD=0.00


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 13, 2009)

It will go up, just give it a while!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 13, 2009)

say core is unknown, what clients are you running?


----------



## bogmali (Mar 13, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> say core is unknown, what clients are you running?



GPU2 clients


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 13, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> say core is unknown, what clients are you running?



Both my GPUs show up as core 'Unknown'. Should this be different? Using GPU2 as well.


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 14, 2009)

Checked this morning and we produced just short of 175,000 points in the last 24 hours. If we remain at that rate it would put us at number 13 in the top folders worldwide. It would be really nice to break top 10. We need to raise the profile of this effort and get some of our top 20 folders who are not on the train to jump on. Not sure if they are just unaware or unwilling.

Either way... great team effort guys! This type of teamwork is why I call TPU my home forum


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 14, 2009)

We are doing really well though, it is an amazing effort!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 14, 2009)

I fold when im asleep or my computer isnt been used. But ATi isn't as good as nVidia...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 14, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I fold when im asleep or my computer isnt been used. But ATi isn't as good as nVidia...



I think that may change soon. At least they are working on it, and that is good news.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 14, 2009)

ah ok. Well, i'll start folding more.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 14, 2009)

Got my GTX260 folding and PPD = 6250 so far


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 14, 2009)

Just got round to reading this thread..

My rigs have been down for a couple of day's..will change over when I restart them later today.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 14, 2009)

bogmali and oily_17, thanks for the extra push. We should have no trouble hitting 200K now.


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The collective looks to be hovering around 180-190K. We need a little more ppd behind us


I'll be able to contribute a little more when my 9500 gets here... hopefully today


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> bogmali and oily_17, thanks for the extra push. We should have no trouble hitting 200K now.



Just waiting till they finish the current units....should finish in ~2hours.

Will hopefully add ~16,000-20,000PPD


----------



## infrared (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm on board. Churning out about 5k ppd


----------



## GIGGLA (Mar 14, 2009)

I've got all my clients for TechPowerup! now  about 7k-10k ppd


----------



## bogmali (Mar 14, 2009)

All-I need to find out how to get info on my 2 8800GS that are folding right now. See post 160 and 163. If you look at the screenie on post 160, not all the info is available (Total PPD and Credit is what I need). Am I doing something wrong here?

I get this message from FahMon "local project update file doesn't exist !"

Issue resolved


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2009)

6933.24 ppd currently lol... got one of those 384 point wu's on my graphics card which I have just oc'd a bit more.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 14, 2009)

@ bogmali...did you click on Tools and then Download New Projects


----------



## Homeless (Mar 14, 2009)

i'm all for the idea, but I get a bsod randomly when running the gpu client for some odd reason.  stop 0x00000124 or some bs like that


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2009)

just caught another 1680 point gpu wu


----------



## bogmali (Mar 14, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> @ bogmali...did you click on Tools and then Download New Projects




There was more to that than what I was experiencing It was related to that though and it's all fixed thanks to some folks at wibbit.widget.com  Currently have 5883 PPD for each card.


----------



## infrared (Mar 15, 2009)

At the moment Techpowerup! is the 15th fastest user with 160k ppd average. 

We need to bring that up to 253k ppd to be in the top 5. 

It can be done, but we need more people to change their name. I wasn't even aware of this until I saw someone called Techpowerup! overtaking me a bit quickly in the stats lol.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 17, 2009)

C'mon people that haven't joined yet!

We need 15K extra PPD to be TOP Ten 

Miserable 15KKKKKKKK 

Who's gonna be "THE HERO OF THE DAY" 

..or the HEROES


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 17, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> C'mon people that didn't joined yet!
> 
> We need 15K extra PPD to be TOP Ten
> 
> ...



I could not have said it better people. Someone has got to have some loose PPD laying around. Check under the couch cushions. Who is gonna answer mmaakk's call to duty?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 17, 2009)

im going as fast as i can, we need like two-three more people to start folding, or those that have stopped to restart!


----------



## hat (Mar 17, 2009)

well guys, I got good news and bad news. good news is I got my phenom 9500, bad news is I can't overclock it. my motherboard hates am2+ processors. they'll run fine at stock but I can't overclock at all. So I need a new motherboard. I *may* be posting in the BST forum about getting an am2+ mobo for cheap if anyone has one


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 17, 2009)

I've started properly now. I'm running it almost 24/7. 

Just bare in-mind that im on an ATi... lol


----------



## hat (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm going to see how much running SMP will affect my gaming. Before it trashed my gaming with my x2, but now I have a quad-core... we shall see...


----------



## amit_talkin (Mar 17, 2009)

I have joined the team .


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 17, 2009)

good effort amit, anything we can help you with?


----------



## Disparia (Mar 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I could not have said it better people. Someone has got to have some loose PPD laying around. Check under the couch cushions. Who is gonna answer mmaakk's call to duty?



Alright, alright... I'll throw 17 cpu's and a GPU at it. I've always like the title of "hero" 

Name changes starting now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 20, 2009)

driver66 said:


> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=438299
> 
> Lol its like a hard on for f@h



this link should be edited into the OP


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 20, 2009)

I could fold on my laptop, and use my cpu. but i really dont want my bills to get higher.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine have all switched over by now. A couple didn't take the name change when a new unit was requested, but my two big point producers (GPU, SMP) have been doing it for the last couple days.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 20, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> this link should be edited into the OP



Done.


----------



## unibrow1990 (Mar 21, 2009)

Just started folding as TechPowerup! with my 4850, i don't really know how much one gpu helps but im sure its better than it not being there.


----------



## chuck216 (Mar 21, 2009)

I've been folding under the TechPowerUp! name since the 18th. Not sure how much help a slightly oc'd 4870 can be though. Currently at 3851 PPD, but some WU's give lower production.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 21, 2009)

Switched my three comps over to TechPowerup! Almost got 10k ppd tonight. Hope it helps.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 21, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Switched my three comps over to TechPowerup! Almost got 10k ppd tonight. Hope it helps.


Every points helps. This is our last week of the promotion and we need to push harder. Thanks guy's!


----------



## human_error (Mar 21, 2009)

The link in the OP is wrong (actual link is the abbreviated version of link).

I'll see if i can get my new 4870x2 oc'd and folding in the next day or so.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 21, 2009)

human_error said:


> The link in the OP is wrong (actual link is the abbreviated version of link).
> 
> I'll see if i can get my new 4870x2 oc'd and folding in the next day or so.



Fixed, thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Every points helps. This is our last week of the promotion and we need to push harder. Thanks guy's!



So... just to be sure. Are we folding (TPU name) until March the 28th?


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 21, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> So... just to be sure. Are we folding (TPU name) until March the 28th?



Good question... We seem to be running out of steam... Have people started switching back? I am still 100% on the TechPowerup! name.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 21, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Good question... We seem to be running out of steam... Have people started switching back? I am still 100% on the TechPowerup! name.


I'm still pushing 81K ppd under TechPowerup!. If people have started switching back we might as well disband this attempt:shadedshu. I would hate to think anyone switched back without telling us.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm still pushing 81K ppd under TechPowerup!. If people have started switching back we might as well disband this attempt:shadedshu. I would hate to think anyone switched back without telling us.



I think is time to go back. With 150K per day, there is no much we can show and even a recover will take time again.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 21, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> I think is time to go back. With 150K per day, there is no much we can show and even a recover will take time again.


I'm out of town until tomorrow night, so I will be folding TPU until then. I want to thank those who stuck in there until the end. Thanks to WhiteLotus for the idea. Figure your PPD and PM me if you want it replaced.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Figure your PPD and PM me if you want it replaced.



I would take you up your offer but I'm fairly new to folding (barely 2 weeks) so it doesn't really matter to me. I will leave mine as TPU until this weekend and then I will switch back


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 21, 2009)

I will stick with it till the end...but been down for quite a while this weekend and lost my main 500GB drive with all my backups/data on it.....so pissed at the moment.

Will try and keep the PPD up till the end of the month.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 22, 2009)

Just to let everybody know, starting today - March 22 - I'm back folding over my username.


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 22, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Just to let everybody know, starting today - March 22 - I'm back folding over my username.



I will be going back to my name as well. Once the wind goes out of the sails on something like this it is very hard to recover. I think this was a great thing anyways. Lot's of people pitching in and working as a team. Congrats to everyone.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 22, 2009)

oh well, we did do good though. Averaging 180kPPD/24hours is a good effort guys.

Time to switch back over though i think, the idea has lost its steam. We have gained new members to the cause though and i would like to thank each and everyone of you for contributing to this idea.

Now go forth and FOLD!


----------

